

Is anybody working on a new SoundCloud? - humbleMouse

Soundcloud has never worked well, and now it has ads that pop up during song playback.  Soundcloud crashes constantly on my fancy macbooks in chrome and firefox.  It is unpleasant to use and is now terrible because there are ads.<p>Is anybody working on a new soundcloud-like app?  I think it is a good idea and someone should do it...
======
ni-hil
If it's not ad-based what should then be the "new soundcloud-like app"
business model?

------
ponyous
I am building a simple music service I started because I was irritated how I
listened to music. I am happy to share it with you(or anyone else) if you
would like to test/see it.

Send me an email (it is in my profile)

~~~
Torgo
There's no email in your profile...

------
cyberthugin2015
www.alltechneeds.com/music

